# Cut the philosophy sh*t



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

I think that any discussion regarding any kind of philosophy is the last thing anyone needs on this forum., Discussing Nietzsche, Hegel, Polany, is like trying to put your fire out with gasoline. I am in to that stuff as well but now is not the time in my opinion for any of you to be discussing such things of that matter. I have cut the philosophy out of my mind for quite some time now, and boy do I feel really good.

-Andy


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats right ignorance is bliss.
Might as well just start talking only about money, drugs, and sex like most normal people do.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

yes we should, because our reactions to THOSE things are where the real source of the problems lie, not in the ivory tower.

The way you said "like other people do" might infer some kind of specialness on your part...like you may not deal with those "ordinary things" because you're "better" than that..something to consider.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Everyone here is entitled to their opinion. I hear all three of you. We're back to freedom of speech and the need, a real *need* here, for people to express themselves about this miserable illness in ways they connect with -- whatever that way is.

Perhaps we could have a philosophy forum. We have religious, alternative therapies forums, etc.

I don't think we have something specific like that. And there is always "That's Life". But I know sometimes discussions get missed in forums other than the main one.

We can work this out.

Meantime...... 
Peace?
D 8)


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

person3 said:


> yes we should, because our reactions to THOSE things are where the real source of the problems lie, not in the ivory tower.
> 
> The way you said "like other people do" might infer some kind of specialness on your part...like you may not deal with those "ordinary things" because you're "better" than that..something to consider.


I don't consider myself as being superior to others. I am just not normal thats all, call me crazy if you like. And by the way its not the first time you have tried to point at me with something like *hey look at this guy, he thinks he is special*, well i got news for ya, you are the one who thinks is special. I have ignored your previous posts since they were just absurd and plainly funny to me. So I am just another mortal being discovering the world aroung me, yes I have questions just like everyone else here, however you seem to have every answer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

andymania said:


> I think that any discussion regarding any kind of philosophy is the last thing anyone needs on this forum., Discussing Nietzsche, Hegel, Polany, is like trying to put your fire out with gasoline. I am in to that stuff as well but now is not the time in my opinion for any of you to be discussing such things of that matter. I have cut the philosophy out of my mind for quite some time now, and boy do I feel really good.
> 
> -Andy


Thank you very much this fuckin forum is full of philosophy on life. The fact is people are addicted to this shit trying to figure out every thing in there life but only end up dying before they even learn 1 percent of what life is all about. Why waste your time ?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sigh, moved to "That's Life" as this is going to get ugly? :shock: 
D


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

stop fucking deleting my posts


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

seriously every time i post something true about you loners you delete it. How in the fuck do you squares go on living


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

J.Utah, read your PM from me. A post in the main forum that starts out with the word shit usually doesn't last that long there anyway. This was directed at a group mudslinging, not at one person.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

> seriously every time i post something true about you loners you delete it. How in the f--- do you squares go on living


Chill the hell out.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This is an off DP forum discussion. If you don't like it, don't read it.

Has the world gone mad again while I dozed off ?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with depersonalized. We are stuck with topics like sex and money cause most of us have been robbed of our true passions like philosophy and other mystical topics. And it fucking sucks. It doesn't have anything to do with feeling "special". It's just another miserable aspect of all this dp/anxiety crap.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm a sick sick person. This is happening because of chemicals in my brain. I want the doctors to cure my sickness. I think by allowing society to decide whats right for me and what I should think I'm being a responsible person. Its only through surrendering my freedom to think that I will ever get better. Analysis only creates more division and we should be unified. So please, lets eradicate any original way of viewing our illnesses and abnormalities so we can become efficient and productive humans.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> So please, lets eradicate any original way of viewing our illnesses and abnormalities so we can become efficient and productive humans.


Please clarify.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Clarification:

Lets stop exploring spiritual, philosphical, or alternative explanations and connections. Because it is only when we are unified in our absolutely correct and consensual view of mental illness that anyone will be cured.

It is only when dissent is eradicated that we can ever truly get anything done.

/sarcasm


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*There ARE alternative forums here to explore these things. A spiritual forum, an alternative therapies forum, "That's Life", etc., etc. How many different forums would you like?*

Read the description of each forum. The different forums were created by James for this very purpose.

Why this has to turn into a battle is beyond me. :shock: 
D


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Why this has to turn into a battle is beyond me. :shock:
> D


I think it's because 48 hours went by without one on here. 

I'd have to agree that i see no harm in people posting philisophical threads. i think it's interesting to explore all angles of this disease. People can choose for themselves whether to read/concur with the opinions of the Mystical School of Thought regarding DP.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Exactly there are alternative forums here. So why make a thread disregarding entire areas of explanation when its apparently important enough to comprise its own forum? And to say that the general forum should be COMPLETELY free of any philsophical thought regarding DP is ridiculous. Topics directly relating to the spiritual or philsophical ideas and DP should go on either thats life or spirituality, however people will interpret their experiences differently and we should allow that.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Exactly there are alternative forums here. So why make a thread disregarding entire areas of explanation when its apparently important enough to comprise its own forum? And to say that the general forum should be COMPLETELY free of any philsophical thought regarding DP is ridiculous. Topics directly relating to the spiritual or philsophical ideas and DP should go on either thats life or spirituality, however people will interpret their experiences differently and we should allow that.


Scattered,
This board, in one incarnation or another has been in existence since @1987. These arguments about what's relevant and irrelevant in the main forum have gone on just as long.

James was kind enough to set up many separate forums as some people, as you note by andy's post, don't want "X", "Y", etc. in the MAIN forum. Posts DO get lost that way. It was the general consensus that things be divvied up.

Don't understand the problem here. This is a free site, but it also belongs to James and Sarah. Be thankful this is here in the first place.

Best,
D
You can't please anyone all of the time. SIGH, SIGH, SIGH


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Fair enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

> This board, in one incarnation or another has been in existence since @1987. These arguments about what's relevant and irrelevant in the main forum have gone on just as long.


So how did this work before this internet thing?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> So how did this work before this internet thing?


You would have been alone or with few who understood.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Revelation said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > So how did this work before this internet thing?
> ...


No truer words were ever said. Hey, there are some of us here, cough, who wrote our papers in high school and university on these old machines called typewriters, and we had to use this stuff called White-Out to correct the innumerable mistakes at 2 a.m. on a paper due at 8 a.m. Ah, those were the days.

I was diagnosed in 1975. Believe it or not, there wasn't Prozac, there wasn't the internet, and by God, there wasn't Britney Spears! How did I manage, LOL.

Ah, life is rich.

But serioulsy, when I found this forum -- 1999 I believe, May, when I first got online (and finally parted with my old DOS Dell Dinosaur) -- I found I wasn't alone. Why therapists don't mention that is beyond me.

Cheers,
D 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wait a minute. Andy's board started in 1997, NINETY SEVEN.

A few other sites existed, one on AOL that I stumbled across on a friend's Apple computer -- she had money, I didn't.

Also I haven't been drinking,
Seriolsy
D 8)

A lot of folks have been alone for a long time. This board is gold.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Lets stop exploring spiritual, philosphical, or alternative explanations and connections. Because it is only when we are unified in our absolutely correct and consensual view of mental illness that anyone will be cured.


I agree Scattered, but who is correct ? When will 'it' be correct?. As you know, we can barely come to a consensus about something simple as a, well, simple thing. A tree if you like. So I wouldn't hold your breath.

We should all live in a Brave New World, devoid of spirituality, philosophy and alternative explanations. A world full of conformity, Soma, sexual (but disease free) promiscuity and Epsilon drones to clean our bums.

I can't decide whether I'm being sarcastic or I actually agree with you here. I'm leaning toward the latter. I think.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Martin, 
Scattered wasnt being serious. He's yanking everybody's chain. If that wasnt sarcasm, I dont know what is. Relax!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

No don't relax. Never let anyone tell you to relax. Let the ideas flow and keep the faith brother (ok well...maybe not faith).

I'm going to go look at porn now.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah that's the messed up thing. People had to wait for the internet to know they weren't alone when doctors could have told them all along. But at least there were medical journals which I'm sure Dreamer has read every one of on the subject of depersonalization. :wink: I know I've spent countless hours at the medical library here looking through them. On the internet though were you can type in "Depersonalization" and it throws up every article with it. How did you search journals without the internet? I'm rambling. I just woke up.


----------

